# Fixed rear panel???



## thedoghouse (Jun 18, 2010)

I have heard there is a new van conversion with a fixed rear panel instead of the usual double doors. Does anyone know the make???


----------



## Kipper (May 1, 2005)

IH Motorhomes. www.ihmotorhomes.com

I have one of the Tio range. Both the Tio and Oregon ranges have fixed rear panels. The beauty of the fixed panel is that the insulation is much better if you use the van during winter and there's an absolutely massive boot for all the windbreaks and odds and sods. I used to have an Autosleeper with rear doors and the difference in temperature for winter use is quite amazing.


----------



## thedoghouse (Jun 18, 2010)

thanks. We started our motorhoming with a triple axle Hobby and have gradually gone smaller > Rapido (with fixed bed) > now Auto Trail Tracker but I think (in fact I'm sure) that this is our next move


----------

